# Remote control for head unit



## edgar21 (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi, I am restoring a 68 Porsche 912, and plan to install a 2-din android/CarPlay head unit, but the placement will make it a little hard to reach and buttons on those touchscreens (which already suck when driving, especially. It would take some fabrication of a console, but it feels like my audio control problem would be solved if I could connect a media control unit like you see in Audis, BMWs....lots of cars these days. Can those be made to work with an aftermarket Android head unit, or are they too tightly integrated to the original car stereo? If not, are there good aftermarket ones that can connect over bluetooth - it looks like the closest thing I have found are marketed for boats, but I don't see why it would matter. Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Depending on the Head unit. some offer the option to have a IR or RF receiver that connects to the steering 3.5mm input. 
from there, you could use a remote control or make custom switches and use a Maestro sw integration and just figure out the resistance needed for each switch.
You can also look around on ebay and amazon and a few random companies make remotes or controls that can be made to work


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can adapt a remote eye through the steering wheel controls for the resistive type. Not sure about can bus.

PAC SWI.









Amazon.com: Inteset 38-56 kHz Wideband Infrared (IR) Receiver Extender Cable for Cable Boxes, DVR's & STB's. Check Compatibility. : Electronics


Buy Inteset 38-56 kHz Wideband Infrared (IR) Receiver Extender Cable for Cable Boxes, DVR's & STB's. Check Compatibility.: Remote Control Extenders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

